# Wiki Spam



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 7, 2017)

It looks like the Original D&D wiki page got wiped out and replaced by a spam link.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2017)

Which page? On wikis most changes can be reversed easily enough.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 8, 2017)

This page - http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Original-D-and-D-Collectors-Guide

And, it says [MENTION=9849]Echohawk[/MENTION] was the last one to update it.  Did his account get hacked?


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 8, 2017)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> This page - http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Original-D-and-D-Collectors-Guide
> 
> And, it says [MENTION=9849]Echohawk[/MENTION] was the last one to update it.  Did his account get hacked?




Hmmmm... I definitely did not edit that wiki page recently. I'm also not aware that my account has been hacked, but I recently restored two other wiki pages that appeared to have been similarly hacked, so best I go change my password right now .

Edit: ENWorld password updated. Original D&D and Oriental Adventures wiki pages restored from spam pages.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like the Original D&D page is still spammed.

Edit: As is Oriental Adventures.


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 9, 2017)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Looks like the Original D&D page is still spammed.
> 
> Edit: As is Oriental Adventures.




Then those two were changed again after I fixed them last night, and after I changed my ENWorld password. I've just fixed them again, but I'm now suspecting that this issue doesn't have anything to do with my account in particular.

Edit: Looking at the change history, someone is repeatedly editing those files to be junk (while pretending to be  me) over a period during which I'm fast asleep.

Edit: Both pages reverted to spam within minutes of me fixing them again. However turning on the change protection seems to have stopped this from happening, at least for now.


----------

